# tropica ferts



## Ryan Thang To (27 Aug 2014)

Hi guys

I normally us ei fert but this time i got some tropica brand and im a bit unsure on dosing. Its says 5ml for every 50 litre after water change once a week or Should i just dose every day like ei? I got the green and orange bottles. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## tim (27 Aug 2014)

Hey Ryan, green contains NPK(macro) orange is trace(micro) you can does them on alternate days like Ei, you can also split the dose over the week like ei.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (27 Aug 2014)

Remember to divide the suggested dosage on say alternate days or daily over a week rather than a week's dump in one go, as the instructions are a little misleading.

I think most folks chose ether the Premium or the Specialised depending on their tank situation and fish load, rather than both at the same time. I use Specialised in my big tank 760L with a lowish fish load and very happy with the results.. Using Premium enables you to accurately does the nitrate and phosphate separately depending on what the tank needs and gives you the flexibility ..


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys. So basically if i have a 50 litre tank i should dose 5ml but spilt it up yeah? Then i been doing it wrong!!! Omg i been adding 3ml  on a 20 litre green and orange next every day lol


----------



## Edvet (27 Aug 2014)

I think i have bought and used about 3,4- 4kg KNO3 past year, how much would that be in Tropica ferts..............


----------



## Trevor Pleco (27 Aug 2014)

Yes 1ml every week day would be good, many folks dose heavier as well, but in time you will get a feel of what is best for you..an excellent easy fert imo
.


----------



## xim (27 Aug 2014)

You can check how much Tropica ferts (green + brown) aquascapers use in their layouts here.
http://www.tropica.dk/en/layouts

The data is somehow more complete and done less sloppily than that in tropica.com site.
Try comparing this: http://www.tropica.dk/en/layouts/layout-81-(180l)/description.aspx
With this: http://tropica.com/en/inspiration/layout/Layout81/5285


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Aug 2014)

Think 1ml a day would be very light, I add that to my low tech shrimp tank.
Ran tropica on my last 300ltr scape and was doing 8 pumps a day whatever that works out to be... 10ml a day?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Aug 2014)

Im dosing 3ml green 3ml orange 3x a week. I have no fish just plants, Is that too much ferts?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Aug 2014)

Never too much!
Depends on Soo many factors, main one being high or low tech, then high or low light. You should over dose a bit then slowly reduce over a course of weeks. The only aim is to save a bit of cash.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (27 Aug 2014)

legytt said:


> Im dosing 3ml green 3ml orange 3x a week. I have no fish just plants, Is that too much ferts?
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



As I say I have never dosed both, just the Specialised in a relatively low stocked tank  with Co2...I have a large amount of plants with a x6 80w ATI dim unit and very happy with the result. I have a mix of Flourite and ADA substrate. I dose about 10mm to 12mm p/d six days a week for a 760L tank..


----------



## Andy D (27 Aug 2014)

Just bare in mind that the Tropica guidelines are not for tanks with a plant mass as high as what UKAPS members are used to seeing. I think they recommend something along the lines of dosing the weekly amount 3 times a week for heavily planted tanks.


----------



## nickmcmechan (27 Aug 2014)

Andy D said:


> Just bare in mind that the Tropica guidelines are not for tanks with a plant mass as high as what UKAPS members are used to seeing. I think they recommend something along the lines of dosing the weekly amount 3 times a week for heavily planted tanks.


So, for one of tanks I looked at on the tropica site that would be about 900l of ferts!


----------



## Andy D (27 Aug 2014)

nickmcmechan said:


> So, for one of tanks I looked at on the tropica site that would be about 900l of ferts!



900l of ferts. How big was the tank!


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Aug 2014)

Sorry - but now you mess things up.
The amount of ferts used in "scaper-tanks" stands!! These should NOT be higher.
- it's the recomended dose, written on the bottle, that is on the conservative side. It's aimed at the majority of tanks, that hold much less plants, than the ones featured here on UKAPS (and the "scaper-tanks", too). This dose I have recommended here on UKAPS, to make higher when used in tanks with much more plants, as most have here.

I hope this clarify things.........


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Aug 2014)

ok guys I try and do 1ml every day.


----------

